# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Age of Exploration map tiles - a prototype

## The Lazy One

Hi everyone! 
I've been commissioned with some map tiles for a larger boardgame that will hit Kickstarter sometimes in the last quarter of 2019. 
I honestly don't know everything about the game, but the requirements were pretty clear: the only game-relevant thing for the game was the positioning of the landmasses, and i was given free reign over the amount of details and style for the maps, as long as they looked from an explorer's book. 

After several iterations - that were very instructive for myself - I settled for this style. 







I tried to add my personal touch at the style, but some of the main elements were taken from the John Mellis' map of St Helena in 1875.
http://sainthelenaisland.info/maps.htm

C&C welcome. The style is pretty much consolidated for the future tiles that will follow the (hopefully successful) campaign, but any suggestion for new elements to add is warmly welcome! 

Cheers,
Jack

----------


## J.Edward

Really nice work, Jack  :Smile:

----------


## arsheesh

Those turned out really nicely.  Great work.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## The Lazy One

Thank you both!  :Smile:  Hopefully more will follow in December!

----------


## DrWho42

very nicely done! i might lend some support for this kickstarter as it looks superb atm  :Wink:

----------


## Eklipse

These are really authentic looking. I particularly like the variety you use in the size and shape of the islands.

----------


## The Lazy One

Cheers everyone! 

After a long hyatus, the company now commissioned me with a few more maps. Here better shots of the three sheets i've drawn so far. (one is already shown in the pictures above, two are brand new!)







And a close-up of my first shy tentatives of signing my work. GP as in Giacomo Pantalone, my actual name. Not sure i love that, but it kinda makes sense.



C&C welcome, hopefully the project will now see a robust progress! 
Jack

----------


## J.Edward

Those all look splendid.
I think the initials look good.
I need to redo mine and reduce their size.

----------


## The Lazy One

Thank you J.Edward!  :Smile:  The initial one (the large one) is the digital colouring of one of the maps i posted yesterday. I just finished the framing of that, plus i drew the two new ones entirely! =)

----------


## MistyBeee

Always a pleasure to have a look on your lazy work ! Those look awesome  :Smile:

----------


## The Lazy One

The pleasure is mine! 

I took some better photos, i didn't like the blurred ones of the last one. I gotta do more maps instead, i know, but that took very little time.  :Very Happy:  







Any suggestion is welcome! 
Colouring and detailing will follow the style of the tiles in the original post!

Cheers
Jack

----------


## Kellerica

Oh, these look absolutely beautiful already! I love the way you've created a very 3D relief look. Awesome stuff!

----------


## ThomasR

Those are truly outstanding ! Clear and legible and beautiful !

----------


## The Lazy One

Thank you! I should move to the digital colouring in the weekend. 
I plan to add various "travel notes", some serious ones and some easter eggs hidden around. 

Some ideas so far: 

Volcano:
A village with a “visited the day X, everyone is now missing”
An area “lava flow covered mr Banks”
Mr White and Mr Coombs fell in the lava. They are fine now.

Archipelago:
This island wasn’t there last time

Open Sea: 
Several notes day after day.
Mr Tobbs saw a vessel. Nothing found.
Mr Tobbs noticed a fire. No fire found.
Mr Tobbs noticed a blue whale. The whale is now hidden
Mr Tobbs killed by the crew after noticing a sparkle of gold.

----------


## Klaus van der Kroft

This is absolutely gorgeous work, Not-so Lazy One!

It looks straight out of Treasure Isle.

----------


## The Lazy One

> This is absolutely gorgeous work, Not-so Lazy One!
> 
> It looks straight out of Treasure Isle.


Thank you! That's about the time frame the game is set in, so that's a success!  :Smile:  

Meanwhile, i've managed to add the details to the new five tiles for the game: 
Colours are done with digital watercolors (a GrutBrushes which i highly recommend), and several notes and dates are added throughout the maps, for aesthetic purpose only.











As always, C&C welcome! 

Cheers,
Jack

----------


## Ilanthar

Clearly, I'm not venturing in this thread enough!
This is brilliant and inspiring, Jack!

----------


## The Lazy One

Thanks Ilanthar! 

A couple fresh maps done. No digital colouring so far - waiting for the end of the client's campaign to secure the funds first. 

Meanwhile, here they are! 





C&C welcome!  :Smile:  

Jack

----------


## Yrda

Just stopping by to say that your linework is awesome, but you already know.  :Wink:

----------

